# nightmare!



## sawenesteliel (Sep 27, 2012)

So, i recently discovered my fish have callamanus worms. I have some levamisol on its way from USA so thats all good but i tried treating with another medicine before i knew i could get hold of the levamisol and that seems to have sent my year old tank back into a cycle :/ Thanks to the rubbish water (ammonia 0.5, nitrate 1) it seems like all my fish seems to be getting diseased! I've never had any problems with my tanks before, it seems like im being bombarded! 
Anyway, I've got a molly with what appears to be whitespot and a tetra with popeye and tail rot. what the hell do i do first?!

I dont want to keep adding stuff to my water but then i can leave the fish untreated. Do I let it finish its cycle forst before medicating? I dont know how long the levamisol will take to get here so should i medicate for the other problems in the meantime? Do you know of any medicine that will treat all 3 problems or is it going to be a case of doing each separately?

Sorry for the long post but i am completey lost now. please help. thanks 

Carrie x :


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

Dear Carrie,

Someone else online here today had a parasitic problem as well, so I mentioned this stuff to them and I swear by it.










*PRODUCT STATES*: ParaGuard™ is the only fish and filter safe aldehyde based (10% by weight) parasite control product available. Unlike highly toxic and difficult to use formalin based medications, ParaGuard™ contains no formaldehyde or methanol and will not alter pH. ParaGuard™ employs a proprietary, synergistic blend of aldehydes, malachite green, and fish protective polymers that effectively and efficiently eradicates many ectoparasites on fish (e.g. ich, etc.) and external fungal/bacterial/viral lesions (e.g., fin rot). It is particularly useful in hospital and receiving tanks for new fish and whenever new fish are introduced to a community tank. For use in freshwater or marine.

*PERSONAL THOUGHTS*: This chemical will literally kill ANY bacteria/virus/parasite/fungus in your tank. It is SO perfect because EVEN if you have no clue what is going on with your tank, you don't have to buy multiple products and wait to see if it gets better. It is quick acting and will beginning working away at healing your fishies. I have used this on past tanks and 100% of my fish came back completely. Good luck! Keep posting with any questions, comments or concerns!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

you need Inkmaker;member on this site.He makes levamisol and knows all about the "worm" and probably could answer your other questions.You should PM him.He ships his super fast and follows up everytime I've seen camalanus listed.If you can't find him change post title to camalanus and he'll probably find you.His name is Charles.


----------



## sawenesteliel (Sep 27, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> you need Inkmaker;member on this site.He makes levamisol and knows all about the "worm" and probably could answer your other questions.You should PM him.He ships his super fast and follows up everytime I've seen camalanus listed.If you can't find him change post title to camalanus and he'll probably find you.His name is Charles.


Thanks  He is the one i have ordered my levamisol off for the worms so thats all ok. It's just everything else in the meatime lol x


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

popeye is usaully water quality issue; so without starting other meds before charles package arrives you could change water(a lot). For white spots(ich );crank heater up to 82-86(whatever your fish will tolerate as heat shortens and interferes with lifespan of the ich) and possibly salt.Since fin rot is on same fish with popeye I wouldn't medicate(just me, I'm sure something could work) because if cleaner water doesn't help with eye(tough to get rid of) all the stress and infection will probably win over it's victim.Sorry.The levamisol also is a long treatment as the worm is brutal from 2-3 other post I've read and stressing with other meds before may be too much.Vaccum gravel thoroughly as ich falls from fish to substrate in form of cyst then hatches into thousands of new"ichs"searching for host and many can be removed through vaccuming.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Carrie - a perfect storm there, yikes. The Camallanus is probably behind the other problems, but it may be far along to save much. Don't be overly discouraged if everything goes, but still treat for camallanus. You can still save an empty tank.

How's that for a gloomy offering....

Brian - the med you suggest is a solid one, but Camallanus is a whole other can of worms, so to speak. It is going to dance through a treatment like that. That's why it is so feared by aquarists - it is not your run of the mill parasite. It is impervious to praziquantel, the usual anti worm med for internal parasites in store treatments. Paraguard is for ectoparasites - external ones.
You have to go to a specialist source. In the US, inkmaster is the best. I was given some rare fish a couple of years ago that spread Camallanus and I needed meds fast - too fast to get the meds from the US. I was able to get a prescription treatment from a friendly vet, although they weren't nearly as convenient as inkmaster's products. There is no over the counter medication that will treat Camallanus sp.
I hope you never see this parasite - it is a nasty beast.


----------

